# chest issues! help



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all, im new to the site and hopefully you guys can help.

im 22 and weighing 16stone, i have been training for bulk since i was 16 - and was in very good shape.

i then got glandular fever when i was 18 loosing most muscle, going down to 12stone.

ive worked my way back up but my shape is half as good as it was when i was 16/17.

To the point:

My chest ive tried so many different reps/styles/weights over past 7/8months and it just wont grow to anywhere near what it was - from power training/strength doin 2/3sets of 4reps to 5/6reps 12-15reps and training once a week upto 3times- it just wont grow.

my diet is very good + regular - high protein / mid carbs n fats - having ruffly 3000calories a day.

im just getting extremly annoyd im at peak age for mass gain etc but im gaining less muscle than when i was 16/17 and no way near good shape!

any help be appreciated cheers


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wot chest exercises are you doing regular at the moment mate!

And other things you have tried have you given them enough time to work?


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

atm im training chest once a week:

Flat bench 3set 8reps on 110k - 2sets light 15reps 60k (very slow reps squeeze at top)

Incline bench same as flat bench

cable flys standing 4sets 12reps - 1set to failure

cable flys standing (but chest out hitting lower chest) 4sets 12reps - 1set failure

Bench press machine - 2sets faliure

having 30secs rest between sets + 2mins rest between exercises - i have given current workout nearly 5months.

cheers


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could try doing your fly's first, in this way you will pre exhaust your chest, then when you do your pressing if you fail it will be the chest that fails and not the triceps, also change your routine every session, using dumbell, or incline mcn, or pec deck, just keep the muscle guessing, up the intensity with drop sets, make sure your form is good and don't lock out, slow the negative part of the exercise down.....


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

ill try flys first cheers + slow negative - i never lock out anyways.

but im just baffled im training better/better technique/with heavier weights + same reps and i was in much better shape 4/5 years ago - im so confused why


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What is your diet like, how much rest are you getting, are you over training??????????????????????


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

diet is good - not strict but putting away ruffly 3000calories high protein diet - i cant be over training when 17 i trained more frequent - but due to

job changes n shift work (nights and days 12hr shifts) sonetimes dont train for 2/3days - so i deffo cant be over training.

all i can think of is im doing too many exercises on my chest in my session - would that affect its growth , if i was doing too much in my gym session?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so you ve tried evrything.. and stuck at nothing long enuff to see if the exercise/rep set format was working.

i did nites for 10 years and it killed progress for me...

imo you are doing to many exercises.

focus on basics and add weight RELIGEOUSLY to the bar every workout.

you cant get enuff rest mate.


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

yes i agree - found my old regime in one my draws and i was only on db flys - incline bench bb - flat bench bb + chest press machine - alternating btw bb and db evry 4weeks - thats the ticket then too many exercises.


----------

